# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Η ζυγουροτροφή μου.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σας παραθέτω την ζυγουροτροφή μου.

Υλικά :

2 αυγά καλά βρασμένα χωρίς το τσόφλι.
2 κουταλιές της σούπας βρώμη (κουάκερ)
1 κουταλιά του γλυκού γύρη
1/2 κουταλιά  του γλυκού νίζερ
1/2 κουταλιά του γλυκού καμελίνα
1/2 κουταλιά του γλυκού κία
1 κουταλιά της σούπας κινόα
2 κουταλιές της σούπας ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΒΟΤΑΝΩΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗΣ που περιέχει:

Αμυλα

  Κεχρί αλεύρι

  Αλεύρι ζέας

  Βρώμη αλεύρι

Βότανα

  Σίλιβο (γαιδουραγκαθο)

  Ταραξάκο

  Αγγινάρα άγρια

  Ρίγανι

  Δενδρολίβανο

  Βασιλικό

  Κάρθαμο
  Λιγαριά
  Εχινάκια
  Αχιλλέα
  Κόλιανδρο
  Πράσινο τσάι
  Λουίζα
  Δίκταμο
  Μαντιλίδα
  Τσουκνίδα
  Μάραθο άγριο
  Χαμομίλι

Καρποί
  Γκότζι μπέρι
  Ιπποφαές
  Βραζιλιάνικο φυστίκι
  Κουκουνάρι
  Βατόμουρα
  Αμύγδαλο
  Καρύδι
  Σουσάμι
  Ηλιόσπορο ψίχα

Βράζουμε καλά τα 2 αυγά και τα καθαρίζουμε (χωρίς τσόφλι).

Τα βάζουμε στο μούλτι ενα - ένα για να μην λασπώσει.



Τα παίρνουμε και τα βάζουμε σε ένα μπολ.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό :



Βαζουμε την βρώμη και την γύρη στο μούλτι και χτυπάμε να γίνει σκόνη.



Νάτο και το μείγμα βάσης αυγοτροφής 



Ολα τα υλικά μας είναι εδώ



όπου τα παίρνουμε και τα ρίχνουμε όλα μαζί στο μπολ με το αφρατεμένο αυγό.



Ανακατεύουμε το μείγμα καλά με ένα μεγάλο πηρούνι....

Και το τελικό αποτελέσμενα ειναι αυτό.






Απίστευτη αποδοχή .....σε 10 λεπτά.


ΥΓ
Παρατηρήσεις δεκτές.

----------


## vag21

η κινοα ειναι βρασμενη?

----------


## Ρία

τέλεια!! το ζυγούρι πότε το βάζουμε;;  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> η κινοα ειναι βρασμενη?


Ναι Βαγγέλη.

Αλλά θα τη δοκιμάσω και χωρίς να τη βράσω.

----------


## xarhs

ωραια ζυγουροτροφη..........

βασιλη αμα την δοκιμασεις χωρις να την βρασεις , κοιτα μην την βρεις μποστανι την αυγοτροφη την αλλη μερα  :rollhappy:

----------


## mitsman

Οπως το ειπες... Ζυγουροτροφη!!!!! χχαχαχχαχαχααχα

----------


## vag21

> Ναι Βαγγέλη.
> 
> Αλλά θα τη δοκιμάσω και χωρίς να τη βράσω.


πολυ υγρασια βρε μπιλυ.μην την αφηνεις πολυ ωρα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πολυ υγρασια βρε μπιλυ.μην την αφηνεις πολυ ωρα.


Την αφησα και στέγνωσε Βαγγέλη.

----------


## vag21

μην την αφηνεις πολυ ωρα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή αλλά δύσκολη για εμάς... τους μπόμπιρες!  :: 
Αλήθεια τα τσόφλια από τα αυγά γιατί δεν τα αφήνουμε στο μείγμα;  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οταν βρω νιζερ-κια-καμελινα-κινοα θα την δοκιμασω κι εγω.

----------


## Gardelius

_Τι λέτε?? Θα έμεινε χωρις "ψωμι" όλη η Αθηνα!!!!! Καλα,...το κεντρο εκεί στα πέριξ σίγουρα!!!!! 

Πολυ καλη προσπάθεια Ζυγουρο-σεφ.!!!!_

----------


## jk21

Λιγο *παραπανω βρωμη (νιφαδες )*  και *λιγοτερο νιζερ ,καμελινα ,κια*  .Τα προτιμουσα ξεχωρα και μονο σαν δελεαρ για να δοκιμαζουν τα πουλια στην αυγοτροφη ,τοσα οσο να μην μενει συντομα μεσα της κανενας σπορος .Δεν μου αρεσει να μενουν οι σποροι σε αρκετη υγρασια (για τον ιδιο λογο που δεν θελει και ο Βαγγελης ) και η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη ,εχει αρκετη  .Καλο αν τα πουλια την θελουν ετσι σε μορφη πατε (ετσι συνηθως την θελουν οι καρδερινες ) αλλα οχι καλο για να μενει το εξωτερικο των σπορων σε συνθηκες αυξημενης υγρασιας . Στα υπολοιπα μια χαρα !!!

----------


## panos70

τελικα εγινες μαγειρας κι εσυ ,μπραβο Βασιλη,αγνα και καλα υλικα για τα πουλακια σου,θα σου το ανταποδωσουν με ενεργεια  και  υγεια

----------


## ninos

τους σπορους καλο ειναι να μην τα βαζεις εξαρχης. Οταν σερβιρεις την αυγοτροφη, τοτε να τα προσθετεις κ αυτα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή την δοκιμάζω κάμποσες μέρες.

Βάζω την αναλογη ποσοτητα αναλογα με τα ποσα πουλια έχω στο κλουβί.

Να πω πως μετα απο 2 ωρες όλες οι αυγοθήκες είναι πλυμένες εκτος απο κάποια πουλάκια που αφήνουν το νίζερ.

Το ζευγάρι που μεγαλώνει τα γαρδελάκια θέλει 3 αυγοθήκες την ημέρα για πλάκα και δεν ξέρω αν είναι και καλό να τρώνε τοσο πολύ αυγοτροφή.

----------


## ninos

αμα τρωνε πολυ "ετοιμη" να φοβασαι, οχι τωρα.  Στην επομενη αμα δεν βαλεις σπορους κ εχεις κ μικρα σε φωλια, να την αφρατεψεις με μια κουταλια του γλυκου ελαιολαδο. Θα ειναι πιο παχυντικη, αλλα θα τρελαθουν τα πουλακια  
Τελος, να ξερεις πως απο την στιγμη που τους σερβιρεις τετοια αυγοτροφη, μην περιμενεις ξανα αποδοχη αυγοτροφων του εμποριου. Αρα εμπλεξες  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

Καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε...μπαινεις στο σωστο δρομο...στο δρομο που χαραξε ο γεροντας jk...

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αλήθεια τα τσόφλια από τα αυγά γιατί δεν τα αφήνουμε στο μείγμα;


...................................... χαζή ερώτηση αλλά μην μείνω με την απορία...................................

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω πως εχει σκεφτει ο Βασιλης (θα μας πει και κεινος ) αλλα στην παρουσα αυγοτροφη ,υπαρχει και σουσαμι και κινοα που εχουν αρκετο ασβεστιο (συνηθως εχουν και τα βοτανα ευρυτερα )  αλλα δεν ειμαι 100 % σιγουρος αν επαρκει ή αν το δινει με αλλο τροπο

εγω συνηθως στις αυγοτροφες μου τελευταια εχω ειτε γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ,ειτε τυροπηγμα και δεν χρειαζεται σιγουρα επιπλεον προσθηκη ,ενω ηταν απο τα σημεια που ηθελα να αποφυγω ,ειτε γιατι δεν μου εδινε καλη υφη στις αυγοτροφες και βοηθουσε στο λασπωμα ,ειτε γιατι ηθελα να εξασφαλισω οτι δεν θα γινει πηγη μολυνσης για την αυγοτροφη .Εγω μπορει να πλενω το αυγο πριν το βρασω ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν το κανουν ολοι ... την σαλμονελλα οσο και να την βρασεις ,καποιες φορες εχει ανθεκτικοτητα

ακομα και χωρις γαλα υπο καποια μορφη ,τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο το προτιμω περισσοτερο (σιγουρα και κεινο καλα βρασμενο οταν το ειχαμε πρωτοετοιμασει )

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σε όλα τα πουλιά έχω πάντα σουπιοκόκαλο Δημήτρη ...

----------


## jk21

α στον Ευθυμη να το πεις ! εκεινος ρωτα 

η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν βλεπουμε τους γονεις καθε φορα που τρωνε αυγοτροφη ,να πηγαινουν μετα μια βολτα απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο (αλλα να το εχουμε δει σιγουρα ! ) δεν εχουμε εξτρα αναγκη ασβεστιου .Ξερουν αυτα απο ενστικτο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> α στον Ευθυμη να το πεις ! εκεινος ρωτα 
> 
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν βλεπουμε τους γονεις καθε φορα που τρωνε αυγοτροφη ,να πηγαινουν μετα μια βολτα απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο (αλλα να το εχουμε δει σιγουρα ! ) δεν εχουμε εξτρα αναγκη ασβεστιου .Ξερουν αυτα απο ενστικτο


Το τσακίζουν το σουπιοκόκαλο

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ...  :winky: 




> ακομα και χωρις γαλα υπο καποια μορφη ,τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο το προτιμω  περισσοτερο (σιγουρα και κεινο καλα βρασμενο οταν το ειχαμε  πρωτοετοιμασει )


Δημήτρη, επειδή έχω μερικά σουπιοκόκκαλα τα οποία είναι σπασμένα -πχ στην μέση- θα μπορούσα να τους το δώσω τριμμένα σε κάποια αυγοθήκη ή στο grit ;
Και αν όχι που θα μπορούσα... ;

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσες αν δεν ειναι λερωμενα (κουτσουλισμενα κλπ )

----------


## Efthimis98

όχι όχι ... τα έσπασα στο βράσιμο... χιχιχι!!!  :: 
Και μερικά τα βρήκα ήδη σπασμένα στην παραλία....  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη αν θες μας λες και σε τι ποσοστο ειναι το καθε βοτανο, ξηρος καρπος και αμυλα, για να ειναι ολοκληρωμενη η προταση σου. οπως ολες οι προτάσεις εδω μεσα.

----------


## zaxos345

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, σήμερα, μιας και είμαι στην Αθήνα, είχα την ευκαιρία και ευτυχία να επισκεφτώ το ''άβατο'' του ''Άβατον'', του φίλου Βασίλη να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά αλλά και παράλληλα να γνωρίσω και τον ''περαστικό'' Gardelious. Παιδιά χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα για την γνωριμία!!!
Το καλύτερο όμως ήταν ότι γνωρίστηκα από κοντά με τον ''Λάζαρο'' αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια. Και μιας και μιλάμε για την αυγοτρ.... συγνωμη ζυγουροτροφή του Βασίλη, απλά να πώ ότι αυτό που είδα όταν τους έβαλε να φάνε δεν το έχω ξαναδεί!!!
Πόλεμος κανονικός, βέβαια η εμπειρία μου σε τέτοια σκευάσματα είναι μηδαμινή, ίσως αυτό να συμβαίνει και με άλλες συνταγές, απλά εγώ επιβεβαιώνω τα λεγόμενα του Βασίλη μιας και το είδα ''ιδίοις όμασι''.

Γιάννης

----------


## Gardelius

Γιανναρε χάρηκα ιδιαιτερα και εγω...... ειναι τα καλα του ....



Με το καλο και να κανεις την πρωτη προσπαθεια με την αυγοτροφη!!!

Ότι θελησεις....ρωτας... απλα....

----------

